# chicken



## nordo0 (Jan 6, 2012)

About how long to smoke a 7 LB chicken at 225-230.

  Does the top of the smoker get hotter then the bottom?

 Len


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey nordo0, every smoker is a little different and temps will def vary from top to bottom in most.  Might be a good idea to get a few digital thermos so you can  monitor the inside of your smoker as well as the product your smoking.  Most factory thermos that come with the the vast majority of smokers are notorious for being inaccurate.

As for that yardbird, a good guesstimate would be 4 -5 hours.  USDA recommends an IT of 165, either breast or thigh. I would suggest checking that IT with a reliable instant read thermo.

Couple other links you might want to check out:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-chicken.html

http://wyntk.us/smoking-times-and-temperatures

-Salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

What smoker do have?


----------



## nordo0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, I have a masterbuilt xl gas.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes the top of the smoker gets hotter than the bottom. We smoke to internal meat temp, not time. You are looking for 165 in the breast & 175 in the thigh. The chicken will take about 1/2 hour per pound, this is just an estimate. You need a good thermometer to monitor the smoker temp & the meat temp. The factory therms are usually not very accurate.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes the top of the smoker gets hotter than the bottom. We smoke to internal meat temp, not time. You are looking for 165 in the breast & 175 in the thigh. The chicken will take about 1/2 hour per pound, this is just an estimate. You need a good thermometer to monitor the smoker temp & the meat temp. The factory therms are usually not very accurate.




X2


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 7, 2012)

Don't forget the Qview


----------

